# Brisket Fat up or down?



## Trout Laguna

I remember there being a thread on this, but I searched and couldn't find it. 

I am smoking a brisket this weekend and remember reading a thread here that I believe went like this:

Start fat side down, smoke for 6-8 hours to get your smoke ring. Turn to fat side up and smoke for 6-8 to let the fat/juice drain down into meat for moist consumption. Wrap with foil and set in pit for another 6 hrs fat side down to promote more moisture in meat.

What I am wanting to confirm is the gradual seepage (sp?) of the natural down due to gravity to add to moistness and tenderness of meat. Please let me know how you think it turns out best. 

Sorry I couldn't find the old thread.


----------



## Reel Aggies

Done them both ways, both turned out fine. I think that if you have a hot fire, fat side down to insulate the meat from the heat. If you have a steady heat, either way.


----------



## Dcrawford

up for me, seems to melt down and keep meat moist...


----------



## pulpfishin

A brisket is a muscle correct?
Lean muscle tissue contains about 75% water by weight.
Oil (fat) and water do not mix.

With that basic knowledge, does it not make since that keeping the fat side down would prevent the water "juice" from dripping out of the meat?

It does.

Cook it the entire time with the fat side down, thus creating a "bowl" underneath the meat, and subsequently holding the water in the muscle.

Utilizing a small amount of medical physiology, and a large amount of (secret) rub and sauce recipes we won the world championship (brisket) in 1994 (Houston Livestock).

We still compete, so I'll share some knowledge, just not my recipes!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I was told it this way...

If your fire is below the brisket (as in a UDS smoker, BGE, Weber WSM, etc..) then fat side down to insulate the meat from the direct heat is preferred.

In an off-set smoker...fat side down for 1st half and up for 2nd half (or vice versa).

I have a UDS - so I cooked with fat side down on the 1 brisket I have cooked (and I plan to cook another the same way).


----------



## Tiny

Up while Smoking and down when you wrap it up.. or just trim all the fat off and do it either way...


----------



## Gilbert

fat side down.


----------



## Dcrawford

fat up!


----------



## Gilbert

FAT DOWN!


----------



## bigfishtx

Trout Laguna said:


> I remember there being a thread on this, but I searched and couldn't find it.
> 
> I am smoking a brisket this weekend and remember reading a thread here that I believe went like this:
> 
> Start fat side down, smoke for 6-8 hours to get your smoke ring. Turn to fat side up and smoke for 6-8 to let the fat/juice drain down into meat for moist consumption. Wrap with foil and set in pit for another 6 hrs fat side down to promote more moisture in meat.
> 
> What I am wanting to confirm is the gradual seepage (sp?) of the natural down due to gravity to add to moistness and tenderness of meat. Please let me know how you think it turns out best.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't find the old thread.


Cook the meat 18-24 hours? Yikes!


----------



## Dcrawford

FU 

FAT UP!


----------



## Gilbert

FUMF


fat down!


----------



## waterspout

up


----------



## FREON

up


----------



## Northsider

Always fat down!! 
hot and fast 300 deg..wrap in foil once it reaches 170 internal temp and take it up to 190 or 195 for a good slicer or 210 to 215 internal temp for the full chopper.. You should be able to cook a full 12lber in 6 or 7 hrs, I do..Once its done and you plan on slicing it let the brisket "rest" for atleast 2 hrs in a cooler..The way you do that is wrap the brisket while in the foil in a large beach towel and place it in a ice chest..This will do 2 things it'll let the brisket reabsorb some of its own juices and it'll keep it warm. once you unwrap it, give it few minutes so the the "bark" hardens up a bit..then either slice or chop your choice.. hope this helps..

You need to invest in a good meat thermometer. I suggest a Thermapen from www.thermoworks.com..


----------



## Whiskey Girl

fat side up - sh!t rolls down hill. wg


----------



## Texas_Made

Ive always been told fat side up.


----------



## Dcrawford

Gilbert said:


> FAT DOWN!


uoy t'nod wonk tihs tuoba bar-b-q


----------



## juanpescado

Best Brisket I ever had > Answer your question BOTH, this old man showed me a 4 hour brisket i'll share with yall, 8-10 lb brisket untrimmed, indirect heat but hot, keep packing fire box with wood untill you wrap, start meat down and flip after 30 minutes, flip every 30 minutes for 2 hours, after 2 hours wrap with foil and finish off FAT SIDE DOWN for 2 more hours or untill the thick end hits 185 degrees, dont forget to keep fire pretty hot during last couple hours while wrapped, i'll never spend allnighters on brisket again....


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

connective tissue and collagen breaks down to liquid at 178 deg. so, keeping your brisket at this temp for 2 hours solid will result in a very moist and tender cut of meat


----------



## Trout Laguna

pulpfishin said:


> A brisket is a muscle correct?
> Lean muscle tissue contains about 75% water by weight.
> Oil (fat) and water do not mix.
> 
> With that basic knowledge, does it not make since that keeping the fat side down would prevent the water "juice" from dripping out of the meat?
> 
> It does.
> 
> Cook it the entire time with the fat side down, thus creating a "bowl" underneath the meat, and subsequently holding the water in the muscle.
> 
> Utilizing a small amount of medical physiology, and a large amount of (secret) rub and sauce recipes we won the world championship (brisket) in 1994 (Houston Livestock).
> 
> We still compete, so I


----------



## Trout Laguna

This is true scientifically and logically, but we if didn't desire the taste of fatty oils on meat, IE butter, why do we deep fry things in lard and serve steaks on buttered plates? I agree with the concept of using the fat as a "bowl" but I wonder how much of the buttery, fatty flavor is lost with the always down technique. And even though oil and water do not mix, can't oil still serve as a lubricant? While I would never doubt your expertise (after all I am the one asking for help), I am wondering if you technique is preferred because you prefer the taste of a more smoky/recipe tasting brisket as opposed to one with a more buttery flavor as result of the oils from the fat dripping into the meat? Does that make sense to you? Or do you feel your brisket still has plenty of buttery flavor?


----------



## mud minner

I send Alton Brown a email and see what he thinks.....maybe he'll do an episode on Good Eats about it!!!!


----------



## BadaBing

^ i wish he would I love that show.


----------



## Texas Javelina

I go fat side up and 1lb per hour at 225. Have never had a bad one......the only problem I've had is sometimes it wants to fall apart when I try to cut it


----------



## Little-bit

Fat Down... Meat up!! Thats the way we like to cook it up! :dance:


----------



## G-Money

fatside UP


----------



## waterspout

I think maybe we should try putting one on it's side and cooking it.. that way it's a little of both!


----------



## Buckshot Magee

Trout Laguna said:


> pulpfishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brisket is a muscle correct?
> Lean muscle tissue contains about 75% water by weight.
> Oil (fat) and water do not mix.
> 
> With that basic knowledge, does it not make since that keeping the fat side down would prevent the water "juice" from dripping out of the meat?
> 
> It does.
> 
> Cook it the entire time with the fat side down, thus creating a "bowl" underneath the meat, and subsequently holding the water in the muscle.
> 
> Utilizing a small amount of medical physiology, and a large amount of (secret) rub and sauce recipes we won the world championship (brisket) in 1994 (Houston Livestock).
> 
> We still compete, so I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...
> 
> For years, I slow smoked (180 - 190 degrees), fat side up as per the instructions in the classic Phil Brittin and Joseph Daniel book "Texas on the Halfshell". My brisket always turned out great. This takes a really long time though, especially on the larger cuts (which you want to stay away from, but that's another post).
> 
> By accident, I found a new way. We had guest coming over unexpectedly, and they asked my wife if we could do some of my brisket and beans. I didn't think I could do it with only eight hours notice. Then I began to think back on the many, many BBQ lunches I've had in at Luling City in Houston, in my opinion tops for brisket & sausage. They put their meat on early each morning to serve at lunch. Doing some back calculations, I determined I could smoke an 11 lb. brisket at 225 on my SmokinTex to my preferred internal temperature of 197 degrees, and have it ready in time. I added salt to my seasoning (which I normally don't use), plus I placed the meat fat side down on the assumption it would add some insulation to the higher heat.
> 
> Well, guess what...It turned out almost as good and just as tender as my regular method pasted below. With a little refinement, I expect to keep using the new method and eventually surpass the older recipe in flavor.
> 
> *Troy*​
Click to expand...


----------



## cloudfishing

Put the meat in a rack on its side thicker side down


----------



## Blackgar

DOWN


----------



## pulpfishin

Trout Laguna said:


> This is true scientifically and logically, but we if didn't desire the taste of fatty oils on meat, IE butter, why do we deep fry things in lard and serve steaks on buttered plates? I agree with the concept of using the fat as a "bowl" but I wonder how much of the buttery, fatty flavor is lost with the always down technique. And even though oil and water do not mix, can't oil still serve as a lubricant? While I would never doubt your expertise (after all I am the one asking for help), I am wondering if you technique is preferred because you prefer the taste of a more smoky/recipe tasting brisket as opposed to one with a more buttery flavor as result of the oils from the fat dripping into the meat? Does that make sense to you? Or do you feel your brisket still has plenty of buttery flavor?


They always turn out full of flavor and moisture.

One other point, make sure you keep the smoke "moist" by adding a container of water (large soup or small coffee can in a small smoker, or large coffee can in a larger smoker.) we have a built in 5 gallon reservoir.

Heavy smoke for 4 - 6 hours depending on the size, then wrap as AIRTIGHT as possible with extra heavy duty foil and cook it until you can poke your finger into it (penetrate the meat) with ease. Around 10 - 12 hours total rack time.
I had one take almost 18 hours before it got tender, and I wrote it off as just being from a mangy old steer!


----------



## manintheboat

always down


----------



## kim e cooper

up works great for me!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

fat up and toward the heat source first


----------



## Bella Monster

fat up ....score it..


----------



## BadaBing

up


----------



## yer_corks_under

Fat side down and don't wrap in foil it will steam the smoke out of the meat.

Check out this video


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

I have smoked them Up and Down, but the best was Sideways!!! Try that sometime.


----------



## zx225

Northsider said:


> Always fat down!!
> hot and fast 300 deg..wrap in foil once it reaches 170 internal temp and take it up to 190 or 195 for a good slicer or 210 to 215 internal temp for the full chopper.. You should be able to cook a full 12lber in 6 or 7 hrs, I do..Once its done and you plan on slicing it let the brisket "rest" for atleast 2 hrs in a cooler..The way you do that is wrap the brisket while in the foil in a large beach towel and place it in a ice chest..This will do 2 things it'll let the brisket reabsorb some of its own juices and it'll keep it warm. once you unwrap it, give it few minutes so the the "bark" hardens up a bit..then either slice or chop your choice.. hope this helps..
> 
> You need to invest in a good meat thermometer. I suggest a Thermapen from www.thermoworks.com..


I was cooking a 17 pounder for a church contest and accidentally did it that way and it was the best brisket i have ever had. However, I cooked it longer but used a thermometer to get the internal meat up to 180. Afterwards I had to transport to the church so I wrapped in foil and then in a big towel and transported in an ice chest. The judging was delayed for a few hours so it just sat in the chest. When it was time to submit to the judges I pulled it out and we sampled it first. The brisket was the best I had ever eatened without question. Unfortunately, ever one in my bible study agreed and kept sampling and sampling and sampling and there was nothing left to submit to the judges.......dern Christians....
joel


----------



## Trout Laguna

*the results*

smoked it fat down for six hours, then flipped and smoked for another six at around 275, came out great, definitely like the idea of letting the fat juice drain down into the meat. Here's another point to everyones comments. The crust was extra thick, which I was going for, but was over done. I think I am going to a fat down method on a hot short smoke. Thanks guys, I appreciate the insight.


----------



## BigRoo

just let me know when i can taste test the brisket!


----------



## HookedUp7

I smoke my brisket fat side down at 225 degrees for 50 minutes a pound runs out great. With fat side down it helps keep the lean meat from burning.


----------



## elpistolero45

UP! Definately.


----------



## haparks

up


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

I don't care if you won the Pulitzer Prize for rocket science. A brisket cooked with the fat down is just not Texan. Medical terminology indeed!


----------



## driftfish20

_*UP!!!!!!!:texasflag*_


----------



## Pollardized

I cook on the fire for 2-3 hours, unwrapped no foil at 225 degrees with alot of pecan for smoke, remove and wrap in foil and put in oven at 225 while I sleep. Get up after 6-8 hours and put back on the pit for another 3 hours or so unwrapped at 225 degrees. All cooking is done with fat UP. My brisket will fall apart and is very moist. Here are pics along with some Chappell Hill sausage:


----------



## juanpescado

I flip mine every so often !!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE

Up and never touch them except to wrap them after maybe 8 hours of cookin and then back on the pit fat up for 8 more hours (or longer)

Charlie


----------



## kweber

well I do brisket directly over low mesquite coals, not off-set. and turn and sop it about every hr to hr.5. heavy on the sop, which is mostly vinegar and butter/lard with some lemon, onion and black pepper and whatever else I feel like putting in it at the time. usually 6-7 hrs and it's great. my fire is outside on the dirt. only good coals go under the meat. no shortage of mesquite here so I burn at least a wheel-barrow load at a time. tho I do have pecans, they are useless IMO, because they dont make any coals. we also have more live oak than we could ever burn, but splitting it is just too much trouble. it goes into the fireplace.


----------



## Melon

*Up! *


----------



## El Cazador

Pollardized said:


> I cook on the fire for 2-3 hours, unwrapped no foil at 225 degrees with alot of pecan for smoke, remove and wrap in foil and put in oven at 225 while I sleep. Get up after 6-8 hours and put back on the pit for another 3 hours or so unwrapped at 225 degrees. All cooking is done with fat UP. My brisket will fall apart and is very moist. Here are pics along with some Chappell Hill sausage:


Looks darn good...I'm going to try it. Thanks!


----------



## BullyARed

It's all depending on your $exual position preference


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Artifishual said:


> up for me, seems to melt down and keep meat moist...


yup...up fer me


----------



## Trouthunter

Fat Up in my off-set smoker.

TH


----------



## wish2fish

This is how I roll.....

Start with fat side down, drink 3 beers.

Flip to fat up, drink 3 more beers.

Forget which way it was sitting so flip it anyway, drink 3 more beers.

Now that it has been on for 30 minutes, drink 3 more beers.

Rap in foil after 5 hours forgetting which side has the fat, drink 4 more beers.

Pass out and wake up forgetting I had a brisket on the smoker. Remember only after having a Bloody Mary and unwrap to a dried out piece of **** and then go get breakfast tacos.:cheers:


----------



## Whiskey Girl

BullyARed said:


> It's all depending on your $exual position preference


I totally agree . . . this thread could go on for decades . . . ain't gett'n it . . . wg


----------



## anywaterfisher

fat side up and never flip...... A spray bottle with sop every 30 mins.


----------



## 47741

i'll just shock everyone.....

trim most of it off from the get go


----------



## Matty White Boot

wish2fish said:


> This is how I roll.....
> 
> Start with fat side down, drink 3 beers.
> 
> Flip to fat up, drink 3 more beers.
> 
> Forget which way it was sitting so flip it anyway, drink 3 more beers.
> 
> Now that it has been on for 30 minutes, drink 3 more beers.
> 
> Rap in foil after 5 hours forgetting which side has the fat, drink 4 more beers.
> 
> Pass out and wake up forgetting I had a brisket on the smoker. Remember only after having a Bloody Mary and unwrap to a dried out piece of **** and then go get breakfast tacos.:cheers:


HEY! That's my recipe!


----------



## Seeker

wish2fish said:


> This is how I roll.....
> 
> Start with fat side down, drink 3 beers.
> 
> Flip to fat up, drink 3 more beers.
> 
> Forget which way it was sitting so flip it anyway, drink 3 more beers.
> 
> Now that it has been on for 30 minutes, drink 3 more beers.
> 
> Rap in foil after 5 hours forgetting which side has the fat, drink 4 more beers.
> 
> Pass out and wake up forgetting I had a brisket on the smoker. Remember only after having a Bloody Mary and unwrap to a dried out piece of **** and then go get breakfast tacos.:cheers:


This, this is funny... If I still drank beer....... this is what I would do.... as a matter as fact, are you sure we are not keen somehow??? lol


----------



## Seeker

I tell you what though, I know what I will be having for lunch tomorrow.... Rudy's BBQ! And I do not have to wait 8 to 10 hours on it either. These kind of threads should not be allowed. I mean, you guys should all have to cook this so called BBQ and you should have to feed it to me and let me be the judge. lol... Good gosh, I just found myself chewing on my freaking arm...lol


----------

